# 2305 Tool Box!



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

Last year I was looking to put some kind of storage on my 2305. Looked and looked for the perfect tool box that would look like an OEM part. I wanted to mount it to the large bolts behind the seat. It fit just right. The tool box has some holes in the back, was going to put bolts in the holes to cover them but found a self sticking rubber piece that will cover the back part and if the seat does contact it getting on and off. Well just a little but will help not mark the seat. Also mounted one inside so any tools rolling around will not make any noise. I then got a few large washers to make up for a small lip in the bottom of the tool box. Don't want it to scratch the fender. 

The seat is all the way back and you can still use the 3 point arm holder thing (flip it over). I think it looks good. You can't see it but the tool box does not touch the plastic fenders. .25 in above it buy turing the 3 point holder upside down and having just a little larger washer then the height of that 3 point thing (what is it called???). Have three coats of JD paint on . Mounted the rubber to the box and mounted it on the tractor. The 3 point height is the same as before. The seat does bump it very slightly getting on because I am 6'2" 240 lbs. 
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=toolbox7.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/toolbox7.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=toolbox.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/toolbox.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=box.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/box.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=box3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/box3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more.<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=box9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/box9.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=box8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/box8.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=paint.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/paint.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=paint3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/paint3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=boxdone1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/boxdone1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=boxdone3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/boxdone3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=boxdone5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/boxdone5.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=boxdone6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/boxdone6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=boxdone7.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/boxdone7.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=boxdone8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/boxdone8.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=boxdone4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/boxdone4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/?action=view&current=toolboxdone1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/1Mayor/toolboxdone1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

So what do you think????


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Mayor,

I'm just glad you didn't leave it blue!!!!!!!!!!!!:furious:


----------



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you ever do a tool box or is the cab thing the problem? It is only on with two bolts. I also read a post somewhere that guys were storing stuff in the FEL tubes. Sounds cool but I would hate all the extra noise.

That was my last project so Im out of projects till I get the spreader.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah. its a cab thing . . . although I have to take off the folding ROPS and replace it with the stationary one before I put the cab on.


----------



## Mayor (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *Yeah. its a cab thing . . . although I have to take off the folding ROPS and replace it with the stationary one before I put the cab on. *


What's two more bolts!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *Mayor,
> 
> I'm just glad you didn't leave it blue!!!!!!!!!!!!:furious: *


I was thinking the same thing. Great work and sharp looking toolbox.


----------



## Calico Jack (Mar 27, 2008)

Mayor,
What is the dimensions of the box? Where did you get it? Thanks.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

It looks like it was born there or should have been!!!!


----------



## bobfather99 (Nov 29, 2008)

It just didnt look right til you made it green......


----------



## tripletap (May 28, 2009)

*tool box ...*

I need one will you make me one - ? I will pay you handsomely ...:smoking:


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

I guess if I owned a John Deere I would need a tool box as well. I am looking for a drink holder.......

Just kidding, nice looking job.


----------



## tripletap (May 28, 2009)

> Just kidding, nice looking job. [/B]


Your not kidding you MEAN IT and we KNOW IT - :spinsmile


----------

